# 1941 Columbia WW II G519 military tribute balloon tire bicycle



## stingrayjoe (Oct 2, 2015)

1941 Columbia G519 Tribute bike I built this summer. Great bike to ride around vintage WWII events. PM me direct for any details thanks!


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice looking bike. I'd also like to do a tribute bike some day and I hope it's as good as yours. Thanks for posting.


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Very nice job!!!!  How did you find all the parts?


----------



## theterrym (Oct 3, 2015)

Very cool! This is something I have wanted to build as well, but have never found the right base to start from.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 3, 2015)

catfish said:


> Very nice job!!!!  How did you find all the parts?



Guys like you helped me out Ed! LOL! Other CABE and RR Bike forum members along with MLC in OH, some ebay and local flea market finds. Could not do it without other collectors sharing knowledge and expertise. I am very grateful.....


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2015)

stingrayjoe said:


> Guys like you helped me out Ed! LOL! Other CABE and RR Bike forum members along with MLC in OH, some ebay and local flea market finds. Could not do it without other collectors sharing knowledge and expertise. I am very grateful.....




I'm glad I could help.


----------

